# Safari 6 et fenêtre d'activité



## pftlyon (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

 Dans Safari 6 la fenêtre d'activité a disparu ce qui est bien dommage. C'était bien pratique pour récupérer des vidéos sur youtube. 
Existe t-il un moyen de la faire revenir?

Merci


----------



## sky17 (27 Juillet 2012)

Ça m'intéresse aussi, car je m'en servais quasiment tous les jours...

De même que réactiver la fonction "Page précédente" sur la touche Backspace...
Pourquoi désactiver des features qui fonctionnent très bien??


----------



## colossus928 (27 Juillet 2012)

la fenêtre d'activité je viens de m'en rendre compte... c'est la merde.

et quoi quoi ?! ils ont viré la page précédente avec la touche backspace !!!!
nan mais ça je viens de l'apprendre et c'est vraiment encore plus la merde...

vivement les extensions pour corriger ça.


----------



## jeanjerome75 (27 Juillet 2012)

J'ai le même problème que vous.
Je garde toujours la précédente version des programmes j'ai essayé d'ouvrir Safari 5.1.7 il plante a tous les coups.

J'ai trouvé une astuce, rechargerez safari 5.1, il s'ouvre sans problème, et permet de d'ouvrir la fênetre activité.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2012)

Pour récupérer les vidéos Youtube et autres il y a ClipGrab.


----------



## le20sur20 (30 Juillet 2012)

Je suis encore sous safari 5.1.7, c'est quoi la fenetre d'activité ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2012)

Le raccourci pour page précédente est maintenant "cmd <-" 
et on peut retrouver l'ancien raccourci: http://www.macg.co/news/voir/253262...e-raccourci-pour-revenir-a-la-page-precedente

Pour la fen^tre d'activité, avez-vous regardé si elle n'était pas planquée dans le menu "developpeur" ?

Sinon effectivement, après la fenêtre téléchargement (disparue avec Lion) si la fenêtre "activité" est supprimée, ça va être un peu compliqué de récupérer certains fichiers


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2012)

Non, elle n'est pas dans le menu Développement.


----------



## NIFUR (31 Juillet 2012)

la suppression de cette indication très importante de l'activité d'un site est vraiment préjudiciable, et devrait entraîner le boycott pur et simple de SAFARI .
En effet, cette fenêtre permettait, outre de récupérer des videos et clips hors streaming, mais surtout de récupérer des fichiers images (JPG par exemple) qui ne s'ouvrent que par fenêtres surgissantes (Pop-Up), et qui sont souvent interdites de glisser-déposer.
Cette façon de procéder semble être le fruit d'un accord avec des éditeurs de vidéos ou producteurs  influents.
Décidément Steve Jobs nest plus là, et il ne doit pas s'agir d'un testament de sa part .


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2012)

Je pense surtout que c'est dans la droite ligne des evolutions recentes... 
MacOS X devient OS X puis bientot iOS
Nos macs deviennent des iDevices et Apple, sous pretexte de simplicité, supprime tout ce qui permet d'aller regarder ce qui se passe sous le capot


----------



## subsole (31 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai toujours pas installé ML ou Safari 6, mais ça ne devrait pas trop tarder, je vais alors me retrouver avec Safari 6 qui ne pas m'emballe pas (surtout la disparition de la fenêtre d'Activité).
C'est la première fois que je songe à utilisé un autre navigateur en navigateur principal. 
Y a t il l'équivalent de la fenêtre activité sur Firefox ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (1 Août 2012)

Une chose ma chagrine dans Safari 6:
je passais souvent par la fenêtre "Activité" pour récupérer une vidéo présente sur un site Web (Pomme+C)  sur la ligne de la vidéo puis Pomme+V  dans la fenêtre de téléchargements et je trouvais cette possibilité bien pratique. Pensez-vous qu'Apple va remettre cela en fonction lors d'une prochaine MAJ de Safari ?


----------



## footfan (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Ca énèrve de ne plus trouver la fenetre d'activité . Sinon est-il possible d'utiliser QTP pour telecharger une video ?
Comment passer sous Safari 5.1 alors que je suis déja sur Safari 6 ?

Merci


----------



## pftlyon (1 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, 

 Effectivement, Firefox et toutes ses extension est une très bonne alternative à Safari sur tous les plans! Safari qui était mon navigateur principale se trouve maintenant en seconde place! Quand à Mountain Lion et à tous ces "changements", je commence à sérieusement me poser la question de passer sur un environnement libre type linux mint qui n'a pas oublié les pros voir continue à aller dans cette direction (Gimp, libreoffice, inskape, QGIS...) si cela continue dans cette direction... Apple écoute de moins en moins ses utilisateurs et ça devient vraiment problématique. Je regrette vraiment l'ère steve jobs...


----------



## NIFUR (1 Août 2012)

footfan a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ca énèrve de ne plus trouver la fenetre d'activité . Sinon est-il possible d'utiliser QTP pour telecharger une video ?
> Comment passer sous Safari 5.1 alors que je suis déja sur Safari 6 ?
> ...


Je pense que seuls les développeurs peuvent revenir à Safari 5, car il faut être détenteur d'un désinstalleur qui leur est fourni à l'origine, maintenant si quelqu'un a une autre alternative..., je peux toutefois suggérer celle d'un américain sur un site forum idem, qui propose d'utiliser l' inspecteur WEB, une fois la video rafraîchie (cliquant sur la flèche ronde en haut et à droite de la barre), et récupérer l'adresse URL dans la colonne de droite de l'inspecteur, mais franchement  c'est fastidieux et pénible.


----------



## tchico (3 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense surtout que c'est dans la droite ligne des evolutions recentes...
> MacOS X devient OS X puis bientot iOS
> Nos macs deviennent des iDevices et Apple, sous pretexte de simplicité, supprime tout ce qui permet d'aller regarder ce qui se passe sous le capot



Je remarque, de mon humble avis, que plus on évolue, moins je me réjouis de ces maj.
je n'arrive pas à m'adapter à safari 6 et regrette bien la version antérieur

Avant, Apple adaptait ses logiciels à la demande de l'utilisateur
A présent, il impose fermement des changements qui ne m'agrée plus

je pense que je vais finir par abandonner ce navigateur

Moi, qui adorait safari :mouais:

PS je ne comprends pas pourquoi IOS IMPOSE sa loi sur OSX

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




pftlyon a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Effectivement, Firefox et toutes ses extension est une très bonne alternative à Safari sur tous les plans! Safari qui était mon navigateur principale se trouve maintenant en seconde place! Quand à Mountain Lion et à tous ces "changements", je commence à sérieusement me poser la question de passer sur un environnement libre type linux mint qui n'a pas oublié les pros voir continue à aller dans cette direction (Gimp, libreoffice, inskape, QGIS...) si cela continue dans cette direction... Apple écoute de moins en moins ses utilisateurs et ça devient vraiment problématique. Je regrette vraiment l'ère steve jobs...



je ne t'avais pas lu mais tu es sur mes pensées
Tu as raison, depuis le décès de Steve Job, je ne reconnais plus Apple !
Je ne suis pas le seul à le penser apparemment


je réfléchi également à refaire le passage sur linux


----------



## colossus928 (3 Août 2012)

j'ai trouvé ça sur le forum apple.com :


> FluffyMath wrote:
> 
> 1)  Go to Safari Preferences -> Advanced tab -> check the box saying "Show Develop Menu"
> 2)  Make sure that the window with your video is on top so you can see it.  DO NOT PLAY THE VIDEO!!!
> ...



ce n'est pas interessant que pour les vidéos mais pour tout.
c'est une pseudo fenetre d'activité en fait.
pas super pratique mais bon...


----------



## Dead head (3 Août 2012)

Ça fonctionne.

Merci.


----------



## footfan (3 Août 2012)

colossus928 a dit:


> j'ai trouvé ça sur le forum apple.com :
> 
> 
> ce n'est pas interessant que pour les vidéos mais pour tout.
> ...



Désolé mais je suis nul en anglais . Pourriez vous m'expliquer ce qu'il faut faire pour télécharger une vidéo Youtube ? Sa marche avec Vimeo ?

Merci on a enfin trouvé la solution .


----------



## NIFUR (3 Août 2012)

colossus928 a dit:


> j'ai trouvé ça sur le forum apple.com :
> 
> 
> ce n'est pas interessant que pour les vidéos mais pour tout.
> ...


C'est ce que j'ai essayé de traduire en deux lignes et en français dans mon mesage ci-dessus, cette méthode est plus que fastidieuse lorsqu'on est sur un site à composantes videso multiples.


----------



## le20sur20 (4 Août 2012)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer concrètement à quoi sert cette fenetre d'activité svp ?


----------



## footfan (4 Août 2012)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer concrètement à quoi sert cette fenetre d'activité svp ?



Elle sert à telecharger des choses comme des videos depuis youtube et plein d'autres sites .
Regarde cette vidéo , c'est moi qui l'ai faite elle te montre tout en détail . Sa ne marche pas avec Safari 6 (Mountain Lion) .

https://vimeo.com/45603179

En gros , sur Safari , tu clique sur fenetre , puis Activité et ensuite il u aura une nouvelle fenetre qui va s'ouvrir et là , tu clique sur le lien le plus lourds (en MB) et un téléchargement de la video sera lancé .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

footfan a dit:


> Sa ne marche pas avec Safari 6 (Mountain Lion) .
> 
> https://vimeo.com/45603179
> 
> En gros , sur Safari , tu clique sur fenetre , puis Activité et ensuite il u aura une nouvelle fenetre qui va s'ouvrir et là , tu clique sur le lien le plus lourds (en MB) et un téléchargement de la video sera lancé .



Si elle marche sur ML ... et Safari 6.0


----------



## footfan (4 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si elle marche sur ML ... et Safari 6.0



Comment ? Je ne comprends pas le truc en Anglais .
Si tu me donne la méthode , sa t'ennui si je fais un tuto Video ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

footfan a dit:


> Comment ? Je ne comprends pas le truc en Anglais .
> Si tu me donne la méthode , sa t'ennui si je fais un tuto Video ?



Il ne faut pas s'en occuper, par contre il faut faire un clic sur la flèche en bas à gauche sous la vidéo dans la barre


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il ne faut pas s'en occuper, par contre il faut faire un clic sur la flèche en bas à gauche sous la vidéo dans la barre



?????

D'accord, pour visionner la vidéo il faut faire un clic sur la flèche qui est le symbole de "PLAY" mais comment télécharger cette vidéo pour la transformer ensuite en fichier MP4, fichier vidéo qui sera par exemple exploitable dans iMovie ou FCPX ... 
That's the question !
?????


----------



## footfan (4 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il ne faut pas s'en occuper, par contre il faut faire un clic sur la flèche en bas à gauche sous la vidéo dans la barre



Mais la fleche Download ne fonctionne qu'avec Vimeo et c'est aux utilisateurs de choisir si leurs vidéos sont téléchargables


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

footfan a dit:


> Mais la fleche Download ne fonctionne qu'avec Vimeo et c'est aux utilisateurs de choisir si leurs vidéos sont téléchargables



Comme cela par hasard


----------



## footfan (4 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Comme cela par hasard



Cette vidéo sur Vimeo , c'est moi qui l'ai faite . A l'époque , j'étais encore sous Snow Leopard et je pouvais télécharger n'importe quelle vidéo . Quand j'ai mis cette vidéo sur Vimeo , je devais choisir entre : laisser les autres télécharger  la video et ne pas les laisser . Je les ai laissés .
Notre probleme c'est qu'on ne peut pas télécharger de vidéo car la fenetre d'activité a disparu .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

footfan a dit:


> Cette vidéo sur Vimeo , c'est moi qui l'ai faite . A l'époque , j'étais encore sous Snow Leopard et je pouvais télécharger n'importe quelle vidéo . Quand j'ai mis cette vidéo sur Vimeo , je devais choisir entre : laisser les autres télécharger  la video et ne pas les laisser . Je les ai laissés .
> Notre probleme c'est qu'on ne peut pas télécharger de vidéo car la fenetre d'activité a disparu .



Je ne peux pas la télécharger pour voir ... il me faut créer un compte, chose que je ne ferai pas, j'en ai sur You... 

Reste éventuellement à refaire cette vidéo


----------



## footfan (4 Août 2012)

Mais nous ce qu'on cherche , c'est telecharger d'autres videos de tout les sites comme on le faisaient avant ML avec la fenetre d'activité .
Cette vidéo sur Vimeo sert juste à montrer à "le20sur20" comment fonctionne la fenetre d'activité . Cette vidéo , c'est moi qui l'ai faite , elle est deja sur mon oedi .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2012)

Réponse dans le message numéro 5.


----------



## colossus928 (6 Août 2012)

footfan a dit:


> Désolé mais je suis nul en anglais . Pourriez vous m'expliquer ce qu'il faut faire pour télécharger une vidéo Youtube ? Sa marche avec Vimeo ?
> 
> Merci on a enfin trouvé la solution .



pour youtube il existe des tas d'extensions pour faire ça facilement  .


----------



## subsole (6 Août 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Réponse dans le message numéro 5.



Voir également le message 17


----------



## footfan (8 Août 2012)

Sa serait bien de télécharger des vidéos sans aucun logiciel comme avant . Pouvez vous traduire le message 17 s'il vous plait http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/biggrin.gif 
Merci


----------



## NIFUR (9 Août 2012)

1/ aller dans Préférences safari 6,cliquer sur "avancées" et en bas cocher *" afficher le menu développement"*
2/la video doit être en tête de la page Web.Ne PAS  cliquer pas sur la flèche "LIRE le video"
3/Dans la barre de menu dérouler "Développement" choisir "afficher les ressources de la page"
4/Lire la video en cliquant sur la flèche en triangle. Tout en cliquant, jeter un oeil sur le volet de GAUCHE du tryptique-panneau "Ressources" qui s'est ouvert.
5/et 6/Un menu à dérouler apparaît dès que vous avez cliqué sur la lecture,il s'appelle *"AUTRES"*, l'ouvrir avec la souris, vous y découvrirez votre video en cours de chargement. Puis la sélectionner  avec la souris.
7/Puis jetez vite un oeil sir le PANNEAU de DROITE du triptyque, vous y trouverez un titre  *"EMPLACEMENT"* et une adresse *"URL complète"*. Sélectionner cette adresse avec la souris (se terminant par .mp4 ou .flv ou autre) et la COPIER.
8/Collez- là dans une barre-adresse de Safari vierge, (ou mieux dans la fenêtre de téléchargement que vous aurez ouverte).Le téléchargement démarre...
9/ Bon courage (NdT) Bonne chance....

*Notes*: ne cliquer sur la lecture de la video qu'après que le panneau Ressources de la page sera ouvert, le volet "Autres" ne s'ouvrirait pas.Dans ce cas faites un rafraîchissement de la page. WEB


----------



## le20sur20 (13 Août 2012)

footfan a dit:


> Mais nous ce qu'on cherche , c'est telecharger d'autres videos de tout les sites comme on le faisaient avant ML avec la fenetre d'activité .
> Cette vidéo sur Vimeo sert juste à montrer à "le20sur20" comment fonctionne la fenetre d'activité . Cette vidéo , c'est moi qui l'ai faite , elle est deja sur mon oedi .



Footfan, Justement  j'ai regardé ta vidéo et j'ai essayé (safari 5.1.7)   mais je ne trouve aucun élément en MB  que des truc en octets ou Ko    :-(
J'ai essayé  youtube et deezer   (c'est réalisable sur deezer?)    , pouvez vous m'aider svp ?


----------



## subsole (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour. 
Quelqu'un a testé SafariStand for OS X ?

_for Safari 6.0 (OS X 10.7 Lion and 10.8 Mountain Lion / 64 bit only
Recent Changes
SafariStand 6.0.184 - 2012-08-10
- *Sub Resources Window (like Activity Window)*
- Remove Default Context Menu Item_


----------



## le20sur20 (14 Août 2012)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Footfan, Justement  j'ai regardé ta vidéo et j'ai essayé (safari 5.1.7)   mais je ne trouve aucun élément en MB  que des truc en octets ou Ko    :-(
> J'ai essayé  youtube et deezer   (c'est réalisable sur deezer?)    , pouvez vous m'aider svp ?



Je souhaite ajouter que je souhaiterais aussi pouvoir télécharger des vidéos de WAT, TF1.fr (ces deux là principalment pour ne pas me taper les pub qu'on nous inflige en streaming) , les sons de deezer


Tout cela est-il possible avec la fenetre d'activité?


----------



## le20sur20 (17 Août 2012)

Upup_


----------



## le20sur20 (29 Août 2012)

Justement j'ai regardé ta vidéo et j'ai essayé (safari 5.1.7) mais je ne trouve aucun élément en MB que des truc en octets ou Ko :-(
J'ai essayé youtube et deezer (c'est réalisable sur deezer?) , pouvez vous m'aider svp ?
Je souhaite ajouter que je souhaiterais aussi pouvoir télécharger des vidéos de WAT, TF1.fr (ces deux là principalment pour ne pas me taper les pub qu'on nous inflige en streaming) , les sons de deezer


Tout cela est-il possible avec la fenetre d'activité?

Je me permets de relancer car je souhaiterais de l'aide pour exploiter cette fenetre d'activité. Merci


----------



## le20sur20 (5 Septembre 2012)

Justement j'ai regardé ta vidéo et j'ai essayé (safari 5.1.7) mais je ne trouve aucun élément en MB que des truc en octets ou Ko :-(
J'ai essayé youtube et deezer (c'est réalisable sur deezer?) , pouvez vous m'aider svp ?
Je souhaite ajouter que je souhaiterais aussi pouvoir télécharger des  vidéos de WAT, TF1.fr (ces deux là principalment pour ne pas me taper  les pub qu'on nous inflige en streaming) , les sons de deezer


Tout cela est-il possible avec la fenetre d'activité?

Je me permets de relancer car je souhaiterais de l'aide pour exploiter cette fenetre d'activité.


----------



## peppito (9 Septembre 2012)

Utilisez jDownloader http://jdownloader.softonic.fr/mac

Ouvrez JDownloader, allez sur youtube ou autre, copier le lien de la vidéo dans la barre d'adresse avec les touches(cmd c).
Le lien se met automatiquement sur jDownloader et cliquez sur Ajouter tous les paquets
vous aurez le choix du format des vidéo en flv, mp4, mp3, ...


----------



## mto1 (10 Septembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour récupérer les vidéos Youtube et autres il y a ClipGrab.



Super, enfin... je n'ai trouvé aucune extension qui fonctionne ou soit suivi, incroyable, on croirait que Safari est un petit logiciel obscure que personne ne connait ni n'utilise !
Les 2 ext essayés : "YouTube Video Downloader 1.1.4" et "Download YouTube" 1.0 vu que je n'arrive pas à trouver les autres versions. Rien, même si elles ajoutent en effet sur la page YT un bouton pour télécharger la vidéo en cours, bref le truc ultime et ultra pratique SI ça marche !
j'ai aussi essayé le chargeur d'iFunia sans succès...

Donc merci +


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

mto1 a dit:


> Super, enfin... je n'ai trouvé aucune extension qui fonctionne



Et ClickToFlash ? Clic droit, "télécharger la vidéo"...


----------



## mto1 (12 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Et ClickToFlash ? Clic droit, "télécharger la vidéo"...



Pas encore. Je l'avais mis de côté suite à des remarques de problèmes de système...
Puis, comme j'ai déjà Glimmer Blocker, je crains la redondance et les conflits entre les 2, ou l'impossibilité à paramétrer de façon cohérente.

Mais apparemment, tu en à l'air content ?
Et merci pour l'avoir signalé, je vais y jeter un il plus fin !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Je trouve ça simple et pratique, mais je n'ai pas testé grand chose d'autre.

Si tu l'essaies, tu trouveras ici comment il faut l'installer et le configurer :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/recuperer-video-youtube-1200258.html#post12389351


----------



## footfan (23 Septembre 2012)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Justement j'ai regardé ta vidéo et j'ai essayé (safari 5.1.7) mais je ne trouve aucun élément en MB que des truc en octets ou Ko :-(
> J'ai essayé youtube et deezer (c'est réalisable sur deezer?) , pouvez vous m'aider svp ?
> Je souhaite ajouter que je souhaiterais aussi pouvoir télécharger des vidéos de WAT, TF1.fr (ces deux là principalment pour ne pas me taper les pub qu'on nous inflige en streaming) , les sons de deezer
> 
> ...




Youtube sa ne marche plus . Fais un tour sur ma chaine Vimeo (amokrane) j'ai déja posé un lien sur ce forum . Tu peux utilisé une autre fenetre . Regarde bien et suis les instructions de la description https://vimeo.com/48033054


----------



## philippeimac (2 Octobre 2012)

Alors Voila, pendant longtemps en surfant sous Safari, on avait sous Quick Time 5 sous l'affichage des vidéos un petit triangle sur lequel en cliquant dessus on avait la commande save as.

Ensuite avec Quick Time 6 ce petit triangle si pratique a disparu et il a fallu afficher la fenêtre d'activité pour aller repèrer à la mano le fichier de la vidéo et faire un copié/collé dans Quick Time pour enfin pouvoir la sauvegarder ce qui était déjà assez stupide comme retour en arrière mais bon c'était possible.

Voila maintenant que dans Safari 6 Apple nous sucre cette possibilité alors je demande clairement: ils sont devenus complètement cons ou veulent-ils qu'on utilisent Firefox ou Chrome? 

L'intérêt d'un Mac a toujours été d'être facile d'utilisation et entre les pochettes d'albums sur iTunes qui ne s'affichent désormais que lorsqu'on va faire une manip pour chaque chanson et maintenant la galère pour télécharger une vidéo via Safari je constate des retours en arrières sur les fondamentaux: navrant à souhait :/

Safari 6 apporte surement des avancées mais si c'est au détriment des fonctions de base je vais franchement aller me renseigner pour revenir à Safari 5 voir franchement l'abandonner pour Chrome ou Firefox et basta :O


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2012)

Où est passé Safari 6?

Je m'explique...
Ma fille a un MacBook Pro sous Lion (10.7.4)
Il y a quelque temps, Safari 6 était proposé par Mise à jour logiciels, mais elle n'a pas mis à jour
Puis Lion 10.7.5 a été proposé et Safari 6 n'était plus dans la liste de Mise à jour logiciels (on s'est dit qu'il était inclu dans 10.7.5)

Ce soir elle a fait la mise à jour 10.7.5... et bien pas de Safari 6 et en regardant l'archive de 10.7.5 avec Pacifist, on a pu vérifier que c'est bien Safari 5.1.7 qu'elle embarque

Pourtant Mise à jour logiciel ne propose plus Safari 6

On est allé voir sur la page de telechargement du site d'Apple..... impossible d'y trouver Safari 6 non plus!

Bizarre, non?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour Remy,

 hop, lien direct : http://swcdn.apple.com/content/down...nbldi18zcrqo8a8uq88rnjushqliu/Safari6Lion.pkg


----------



## nedridan (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

je constate étrangement que lorsque je sélectionne un mot dans un texte sous Safari 6 puis que je fais un clic droit, dans l'arborescence j'ai deux options de "recherche sur Google"

L'une permet de rechercher le mot selectionné sur google en restant sur le même onglet, l'autre permet de rechercher le mot selectionné sur google en créant un nouvel onglet.

Bizarre non ? C'est exprès ? Un bug ? C'est la même chose chez vous ?

Illustration :


----------



## nedridan (12 Octobre 2012)

Un petit up


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

J'ai exactement la même chose, avec le même comportement des onglets.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Octobre 2012)

Sous Lion, avec ClickToFlash, je n'ai qu'un item de recherche Google (celui du haut) :

est-ce parce que je n'aime pas les frites ?


----------



## herreweghe123 (28 Décembre 2012)

footfan a dit:


> Désolé mais je suis nul en anglais . Pourriez vous m'expliquer ce qu'il faut faire pour télécharger une vidéo Youtube ? Sa marche avec Vimeo ?
> 
> Merci on a enfin trouvé la solution .




C'est tout compte fait assez simple sauf qu'il y a quelques manips en plus:

- allez en "préférence safari"
- allez sur l'onglet "Avancés"
- cochez la case en bas "activez le menu développement dans la barre de menu" 
- ouvrir la page web avec la vidéo souhaitée mais SANS LA DEMARRER!
- dans le meny "Développement" cliquer sur "Afficher les ressources de la page"
- bien observer la partie gauche et démarrer la vidéo.
- normalement un fichier "autre" va se rajouter
- la vidéo est dedans. En cliquant dessus elle est normalent enrégistré dans "Téléchargement"

Bon courage.


----------



## lhallier (10 Mars 2013)

Pour télécharger des vidéos YouTube , utiliser RealPlayer, RealPlayer converger et RealPlayer Downloader qui vous permet d' extraire l' audio très facilement. Je ne vous fait pas de dessin!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2013)

lhallier a dit:


> Pour télécharger des vidéos YouTube , utiliser RealPlayer, RealPlayer converger et RealPlayer Downloader qui vous permet d' extraire l' audio très facilement. Je ne vous fait pas de dessin!



Clipgrab et Mpegstreamclip font aussi l'affaire.


----------



## Bozzo (15 Octobre 2013)

- clic droit sur la video, "Inspecter l'élément"
- une fenêtre de l'inspecteur apparait avec, surligné en bleu, l'adresse de la vidéo ; il suffit de cliquer dessus et le téléchargement débute.

(Il faut que le menu Développement soit activé dans Safari. C'est expliqué plusieurs fois ci-dessus, mais je le rappelle à toutes fins utile : aller dans les Préférences de Safari, onglet Avancées, et cocher en bas "Afficher le menu développement").

Ca marche chez vous ?


----------

